# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Zapalenie oskrzeli

## Maximus

Mam pytanko moja narzeczona jest po przeszczepie nerki wczoraj w nocy dostała gorączke 39 podałem jej paracetamol zbił tą gorączke do normalnej temp. rano jednak gorączka wróciła pojechaliśmy do szpitala tam po badaniach okazało sie że to ostre zapaleni oskrzeli podali narzeczonej paracetamol i  gorączke znikneła znów na kilka godzin teraz wrociła utrzymuje sie od dwóch godzin pomimo podania podwujne dawki paracetamolu co moge zrobić? Prosze o pomoc

----------


## Karaoke

Na zapalenie oskrzeli sam paracetamol to za mało. Nie przepisano antybiotyku ?

----------


## Maximus

przepisano po powrocie ze szpitala wzięła poerwszą dawke od razu to duomox

----------


## Karaoke

Koniecznie trzeba do końca wybrać antybiotyk i czekać na poprawę stanu zdrowia.

----------


## Maximus

A co z gorączką jak ją zbić ma mieć cały czas 39 yo chyba nie jest dobre

----------


## Karaoke

Trzeba podawać tabletki na obniżenie gorączki.

----------


## TomaszK

Na zbicie gorączki pyralgina albo aspiryna, Do duomox'u polecam brać osłonę na żołądek jeśli lekarz nie przepisał.

----------

